# Polskie Gentoo Forum wreszcie utworzone

## Daemon42

Po paru miesiącach starania w końcu zostało utworzone Polskie Forum - uuuraaaa  :Very Happy: 

Wreszcie tworzy się konkretne, scentralizowane centrum informacji dla Polaków. Miejmy nadzieje, że wpłynie to dodatnio na liczbę użytkowników Gentoo w Polsce.

Na początek chciałbym także przypomnieć o istnieniu kanału #gentoo-pl na irc.freenode.net, który jest uznawany za "ten oficjalny", jako, że stacjonuje na sieci oficjalnie wspieranej przez Gentoo oraz o stronie polskiej

Pozdro dla wszystkich   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

